# Ferngesteuert



## Gernd1700 (25 Oktober 2015)

*Ferngesteuert: Wie uns Amazon, Google, Facebook & Co im Netz kontrollieren
Peter Harth*

Die großen Datenspione aus den USA wissen, was wir im Netz tun werden, bevor uns das überhaupt selber klar ist. Die neue Liebe, das neue Buch, die nächste Bestellung, ob wir kreditwürdig sind oder zum Terroristen werden - deren Algorithmen haben all das schon längst vorausberechnet. Unser Leben wird von Maschinen fremdbestimmt. Erkennen Sie die Methoden der Manipulation - mit einem Blick hinter die Kulissen.

Unser Leben wird im Voraus berechnet - die Algorithmen von Google, Facebook, Amazon, Netflix & Co ziehen uns förmlich aus. Wir werden durchleuchtet wie am Flughafen-Scanner und merken es nicht einmal. Das Schlimmste liegt aber noch vor uns: Die Maschinen entwickeln ein Eigenleben. Sie sammeln Daten, beobachten, wägen ab und kommen zu Entscheidungen - ohne, dass ein Mensch darauf noch Einfluss nehmen kann.

Viele Zeichen deuten darauf hin: Etwa die berüchtigte »No-Fly-List« der USA: Wer auf dieser Liste landet, darf in »God´s own country« weder ein- noch ausreisen. Die Entscheidung darüber treffen längst Algorithmen. Ein einziger denunzierender Kommentar in den sozialen Netzwerken reicht dafür aus. Ausgewertet wird auch, wer Ihnen bei Twitter oder Facebook schreibt: Steht er selbst unter Verdacht, kommen Sie automatisch mit auf die Liste. TIDE und TSDB, die großen Terrorverdachts-Datenbanken der US-Geheimdienste, sammeln längst automatisiert immer mehr Informationen über Menschen rund um den Globus. Einen gewissen Schutz haben nur noch US-Bürger. Deren Fälle werden zumindest von Hand doppelt geprüft.

Aktienhandel auf Auto-Pilot - bis zum »Flash Crash«

Terrorismus - das ist weit weg, glauben Sie? Die Algorithmen sind längst überall und kontrollieren auch unsere Finanzen. Der nette Berater in der Bank bleibt nur noch der Sklave eines automatisierten Systems. Er verkauft etwas, was er selbst weder versteht noch kontrolliert. Den gesamten Wertpapierhandel führen längst Maschinen aus..

Quelle:


----------



## Gernd1700 (25 Oktober 2015)

*„Will in so einer Welt nicht leben“Snowden spricht in neuem Video über seine Enthüllungen*

Aktivisten der Organisation Campact demonstrieren vor dem Bundeskanzleramt für Edward Snowden, der den NSA-Spähangriff öffentlich gemacht hatte

„Ich will nicht in einer Welt leben, in der alles, was ich sage und mache, der Name jedes Gesprächspartners, jeder Ausdruck von Liebe aufgezeichnet wird“, sagt Edward Snowden. Derweil droht Obama wegen Snowden mit der Absage seines Russland-Besuchs.

Die Zeitung „Guardian“ hat am Montag ein weiteres Fragment ihrer Video-Interviews mit dem US-Informanten Edward Snowden veröffentlicht. Der rund sieben Minuten lange Clip enthält nach den Enthüllungen der vergangenen Wochen keine neuen Informationen, Snowden beschreibt aber ausführlicher seine Motivation.

„Ich will nicht in einer Welt leben, in der alles, was ich sage, alles was ich mache, der Name jedes Gesprächspartners, jeder Ausdruck von Kreativität, Liebe oder Freundschaft aufgezeichnet wird“, sagt der inzwischen 30-jährige Ex-Geheimdienstler in dem Video. Jeder, der mit einer solchen Welt nicht einverstanden sei, habe die Pflicht, etwas zu tun.. Quelle:

Quelle:


----------

